
How to Launch a Small Business on a Shoestring - tsondermann
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204456604574202171891667550.html
======
embeddedradical
not worth reading, everything is obvious stuff that comes to your mind.

~~~
mediaman
I like how in one of the examples of an entrepreneur who was able to get a
supplier to front some initial costs, the supplier happened to be her father.
That must have taken some tough negotiating!

